# Parker *Dragon*Fly 7 Strings are coming, supposedly at NAMM in Jan!



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 22, 2011)

Did a search, saw nothing about this. 

Just wanted to let you guys know that they are going to be debuting a Parker 7 string this year at NAMM, technically next year you get it... the first year I have told myself I didn't care to go to haha, poor decision now.

There are details on the Parker Forum, which I joined just to give my 2 cents on. They are working on a Parker style bridge and I think are only going to make a first run of 10... which is ridiculous. Those will be gone super fast. 

Anyways... they are planning on using the newer Dragon Fly model, which I think is not the greatest idea as it doesn't have the traditional Parker construction, look and feel. Hoping its one of the original Fly models, like the classic, mojo, select, etc... 

Thought you guys would like to know. 

Parker 7 String Thread


----------



## Philligan (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 22, 2011)

BWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Fuck, I really wish they weren't using the Dragon Fly, but hopefully if that sells well enough, they'll have the incentive to make REAL Fly 7s.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 22, 2011)

Sells well? Not with the inevitable $15,000 price tag.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 22, 2011)

pink freud said:


> Sells well? Not with the inevitable $15,000 price tag.



Parkers really aren't amazingly expensive considering what goes into them, and the Dragon Fly is much more affordable than the full-on Fly models. I would hope they'd have the foresight to tag the 7 at a price not drastically higher than the 6-string models, in which case it would probably be roughly the same price as a Music Man BFR JP.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 22, 2011)

If the price isn't too stupid on this, I might have to say bye to a few guitars in order to attain maximum win.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 22, 2011)

You mean next January? Oh, I'm in for some fun, then!


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 22, 2011)

*Dragon*fly 7? Parker, why you no make real Fly 7???


----------



## synrgy (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't intend to be whiney here, but I'm growing increasingly frustrated by companies who seem to think that they can address endless requests for a specific product by producing something other than the product which was requested. I mean, did _anyone_ ask for a 7 string _Dragonfly_?

It's a really vicious cycle, because nobody ends up buying the product (which nobody asked for), and then the company uses that lack of sales to justify not making the product people actually asked for.

We ask for Fender, they give us Squire. We ask for Gibson, they give us Epiphone. We ask for PRS, they give us SE. On, and on, and on.

It makes me a sad panda.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome. I won't be able to afford it especially if this rumoured PRS 7 is coming out next year, but it's good Parker are finally catering to 7 string players.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 22, 2011)

7 string parker? i'd sell my babies
7 string dragon fly? i couldnt give a flying fuck


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting but I probably would only buy a regular Fly 7.


----------



## espman (Sep 22, 2011)

I never thought I'd live to see this day, real fly or not, I'm still going to get one (assuming the price isn't insane )


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

Next year seems like it'll be a fun year in the seven string world if this and the PRS 7s rumors are true.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 22, 2011)

I probably should've read the first post before getting too excited. Hopefully these will sell well.. I've never tried a Dragonfly.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 22, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> *Dragon*fly 7? Parker, why you no make real Fly 7???



This. 

Man iv been wanting a fly 7 for sooooo long now! the Dragonfly is hideous though


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

If the price isn't bad and I get a job, I'll buy it, even if it is a Dragon Fly. The Dragon Flies are still pretty cool, granted, not a Fly, but still good guitars. 

It'll be a hard decision between this and the PRS if both are true, as high sales of both are likely to make the company reconsider sevens. Plus there's the Townsend sig, so many choices...


EDIT-OT, but since when has Anand Bhatt been anybody that really matters?
http://www.parkerguitars.com/Feature-Artists/anand-bhatt.html


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 22, 2011)

]got excited then saw "Dragonfly" LOLOL , I don't consider those Parkers. massive facepalm. Do they even have piezo's?

I actually dont mind the body shape but everything else is "meh", and they pretty much take out the features that make Parkers unique.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> got excited then saw "Dragonfly" LOLOL , I don't consider those Parkers. massive faceplam. Do they even have piezo's?
> 
> I actually dont mind the body shape but everything else is "meh", and they pretty much take out the features that make Parkers unique.



The only difference between them and Flies, besides the body, is the wood and that they're bolt-ons. They still have the same trem, piezos, and SS frets, three of the big things that, in my opinion, make Parkers at a whole other level than other guitars.

I just realised that the EBMM JPs are essentially Dragonflys with a different body.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't feel like looking for my account info for the old Parker forum, maybe you should link them to THIS thread and let them know they're making a huge mistake. If they don't want it to be a flop:

1) Give us the SAME *tremolo* used on the standard Parker Fly

and

2) Dragonfly shape? SERIOUSLY?! Use the standard Fly body, doing otherwise is a major mistake.


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, hey, hey. 


You forgot to pluralize "Corps." 

Acutally it would be more of an "S" in parentheses, to make it more of a double entendre.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Hey, hey, hey.
> 
> 
> You forgot to pluralize "Corps."
> ...



No you're actually incorrect, it's US Music Corp. as in Music Corporation.


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The only difference between them and Flies, besides the body, is the wood and that they're bolt-ons. They still have the same trem, piezos, and SS frets, three of the big things that, in my opinion, make Parkers at a whole other level than other guitars.



Umm, I'm gonna have to disagree. What makes the Fly great is the "baked-on" (Ken used to use pizza ovens ) carbon-fiber (fibre?) skin, the ergonomic cuts, and the carbon-glass fretboard. If it doesn't have those things, it ain't a Fly to me.

But don't get me wrong, the Parker trem (with the piezo) and the SS frets are very important as well. I kind of feel like they'd have to do those anyway, if they went the classic Fly route.

I've noticed that US Music is trying to move a large chunk of the Parker line away from the "classic" Fly. I'm wondering if their patent (which I'm assuming they bought from Ken, maybe they didn't ) is about to expire?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 22, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The only difference between them and Flies, besides the body, is the wood and that they're bolt-ons.


 
Take a closer look at the headstock. The body shape change I'm mostly okay with, but the Parker headstock is iconic in my book.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 22, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't feel like looking for my account info for the old Parker forum, maybe you should link them to THIS thread and let them know they're making a huge mistake. If they don't want it to be a flop:
> 
> 1) Give us the SAME *tremolo* used on the standard Parker Fly
> 
> ...





Because this website is totally how the bulk of seven string users think. 








They're probably trying to jump on the low tuned deathcore bandwagon, and those oddly conservative fucks probably won't want a weird body shape. The Dragonfly is a tad more conservative in that sense. Remember, you're the guy who owns an eight string fanned fret carbon fibre Oni, you're tastes are far from normal.

That's not to say I would not totally shit myself for a standard Fly 7, but maybe they, as well as other companies, should take a consumer poll to see what people would actually buy.

I'm almost certain the Dragonflies use the same aluminum tremolo, right down to the Fishman piezos.




HighGain510 said:


> No you're actually incorrect, it's US Music Corp. as in Music Corporation.



Hence the double entendre comment.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> Take a closer look at the headstock. The body shape change I'm mostly okay with, but the Parker headstock is iconic in my book.



Ew, you're right.


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 22, 2011)

OH FUCK

i'm in trouble

i don't see why people are bitching about the dragon fly, i actually prefer it look and feel over the standard fly, and this could also be a step in the right direction, so i see nothing but good here

also you can't please everyone


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm wirth Sepultorture, this could be great. Seems like I may have more options than I know what to do with when I wrangle myself a 7.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 22, 2011)

My gripe with the Dragon/MaxxFly actually isn't about them changing the shape. They could make a Fly look like pretty much anything, and I'd still play it. Not only could I live with the HSS setup, I almost prefer it (although I'd swap them out for Dimarzios post haste). But bolt-on neck with 22 frets? No deal.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 22, 2011)

Somebody better tell them to use normal Passive pickup routes!!!!


----------



## right_to_rage (Sep 22, 2011)

oh god oh god oh god oh god


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 22, 2011)

I prefer the dragon fly shape over the standard fly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 22, 2011)

I would shit myself if they came out with a full on parker, not this Dragonfly girly shit.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Sep 22, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I prefer the dragon fly shape over the standard fly.




Too bad they won't offer it in a lefty!  LOL. j/k


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 22, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> Too bad they won't offer it in a lefty!  LOL. j/k



It will only have 7 strings though. I'll pass


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Sep 23, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Umm, I'm gonna have to disagree. What makes the Fly great is the "baked-on" (Ken used to use pizza ovens ) carbon-fiber (fibre?) skin, the ergonomic cuts, and the carbon-glass fretboard. If it doesn't have those things, it ain't a Fly to me.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, the Parker trem (with the piezo) and the SS frets are very important as well. I kind of feel like they'd have to do those anyway, if they went the classic Fly route.
> 
> I've noticed that US Music is trying to move a large chunk of the Parker line away from the "classic" Fly. I'm wondering if their patent (which I'm assuming they bought from Ken, maybe they didn't ) is about to expire?



Yeah definitely not. The graphite plays a huge roll in making them different as well as the headstock is different. I have played all the lower end models from the new Washburn owned Parker and they are not the same. I owned a Ken Parker, Parker Fly classic and it was amazing! 

Either way, I only imagine that they are doing the Dragon Fly because its cheaper to produce. Fingers crossed they make a fly or after the DF model sells well they will make a classic fly!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2011)

No CF = no care


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 23, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> ]got excited then saw "Dragonfly" LOLOL , I don't consider those Parkers. massive facepalm. Do they even have piezo's?
> 
> I actually dont mind the body shape but everything else is "meh", and they pretty much take out the features that make Parkers unique.



Why is everyone bitching about the Dragonfly? They have the same specs as the regular fly:

Maxx/Dragonfly: DF824 | MaxxFly Models
Fly: Fly Deluxe | Fly Deluxe Models

Both have carbon reinforced basswood necks with the same neck joint (not bolt on), both have the Parker bridge and piezos, both have carbon-glass fingerboards and stainless steel frets. The only differences are the body/headstock shape, pickup configuration (HH vs HSS), and number of frets (24 vs 22).

All of the things that make a Parker a Parker are there


----------



## loktide (Sep 23, 2011)

great news 

also, from the linked thread at parker forums:



> Halo makes great 7 strings I have 2 of them. But I would buy a Paker in a second if they would offer a 7 string model.
> 
> http://www.haloguitars.com



this was posted by a user with 1 post according to his profile


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 23, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Why is everyone bitching about the Dragonfly? They have the same specs as the regular fly:



I guess we all assumed it was going to be a "Radial-joint" MaxxFly models, which are nothing like the Classic Fly.

But I re-read the Parker-forum thread, and that Bill guy says it's going to be the Dragonfly shape with the "classic" materials (basswood neck, carbon wrap, Parker trem, etc...).

So................................ kind of want??


----------



## littledoc (Sep 23, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Umm, I'm gonna have to disagree. What makes the Fly great is the "baked-on" (Ken used to use pizza ovens ) carbon-fiber (fibre?) skin, the ergonomic cuts, and the carbon-glass fretboard. If it doesn't have those things, it ain't a Fly to me.




Having owned a USA Washburn with a carbon-gass epoxy composite fingerboard, I can confidently say they are not a big deal, particularly if you use jumbo frets (your fingers won't even touch the fretboard 99% of the time). I can't say to what extent fretboard material affects tone on an electric (if at all), but personally I'd rather have a high-quality piece of wood underneath my fingers than a synthetic material. SS frets, however, significantly affect the feel of the guitar.

And although I usually play neck-throughs, I don't have anything against bolts provided that the neck joint is ergonomic, a la most modern Ibanez models. I don't think it significantly affects tone or fret access. 

SO, provided that it's not exorbitantly expensive, I'd be willing to consider a Dragonfly 7. But knowing that it's Parker, it'll probably be obscenely overpriced.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't tried the DragonFly so I can't really tell much, about the shape. 

Well, we can complain about the shape the materials used till forever, but we can say that finally companies started doing 7s, of course at the start this is going to be more of a "testing" kind of product and I believe that the will go on making the Flys as 7s too with the same specs. 

Till I see one, I won't be saying anything about buying one or whatever, even though I would want to.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Oct 2, 2011)

littledoc said:


> Having owned a USA Washburn with a carbon-gass epoxy composite fingerboard, I can confidently say they are not a big deal, particularly if you use jumbo frets (your fingers won't even touch the fretboard 99% of the time). I can't say to what extent fretboard material affects tone on an electric (if at all), but personally I'd rather have a high-quality piece of wood underneath my fingers than a synthetic material. SS frets, however, significantly affect the feel of the guitar.



I'm gonna have to disagree. For me, the composite fretboard combined with the SS frets is completely different than playing a guitar with say, a maple fretboard and SS frets.

I really hope they get this thing right the first time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

Regardless of the fact that it's not going to be a "real" Parker, I still think it's got potential to be a really killer guitar.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 2, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> EDIT-OT, but since when has Anand Bhatt been anybody that really matters?
> Anand Bhatt | Feature Artists



That is the mystery of the fucking decade.


----------



## littledoc (Oct 2, 2011)

Speedy Fingers said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree. For me, the composite fretboard combined with the SS frets is completely different than playing a guitar with say, a maple fretboard and SS frets.
> 
> I really hope they get this thing right the first time.



Well, my two most recent Carvins, including the one I own now which has a birdseye maple fretboard, both have had SS frets. The only real difference I can discern is in the thickness; composite boards are paper-thin, making the overall neck profile feel that much slimmer. But that's really a preference thing, and for me that 1/4" or so that a wood fingerboard takes up doesn't affect the playability to any significant degree. In terms of feel, since I use jumbo frets my fingers so rarely make contact with the board that it doesn't make much of a difference what it's made of. 

I also think that an oiled (versus painted) neck does much more to improve the feel than the fretboard. All the Parkers I've seen have gloss necks, and personally I'd much rather have an oiled finish opposite a wood fretboard than a gloss neck opposite a composite fretboard.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 2, 2011)

synrgy said:


> I don't intend to be whiney here, but I'm growing increasingly frustrated by companies who seem to think that they can address endless requests for a specific product by producing something other than the product which was requested. I mean, did _anyone_ ask for a 7 string _Dragonfly_?
> 
> It's a really vicious cycle, because nobody ends up buying the product (which nobody asked for), and then the company uses that lack of sales to justify not making the product people actually asked for.
> 
> ...



This +1000. Just like when Moser ventured into 7 strings and made a very plain, non-Moser 7 that didn't sell. Now there's the one company in the dealer section (I forget the name) that is known for hollowbody jazz guitars that wanted to get into making 7s and 8s - and is going to make a very plain solidbody 7.  It's as if Apple decided to make a TV and decided on a CRT to make it affordable and mainstream. I just don't get it.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 2, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> This +1000. Just like when Moser ventured into 7 strings and made a very plain, non-Moser 7 that didn't sell. Now there's the one company in the dealer section (I forget the name) that is known for hollowbody jazz guitars that wanted to get into making 7s and 8s - and is going to make a very plain solidbody 7.  It's as if Apple decided to make a TV and decided on a CRT to make it affordable and mainstream. I just don't get it.



It's like if Apple decided to make a tablet computer but gave us a giant iPod Touch.

Oh wait. 

Sorry, had to do it!

I definitely see where you're coming from. It's like how we've been asking Gibson for seven strings and yet they keep giving us shit with EMGs that are designed like every other seven string.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 2, 2011)

If it's under 2K, I'm in. I like the Dragonfly shape, and if this is what needs to happen before KP finally makes a "real" 7 string Parker then so be it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 2, 2011)

Cancer said:


> If it's under 2K, I'm in. I like the Dragonfly shape, and if this is what needs to happen before KP finally makes a "real" 7 string Parker then so be it.



But isn't this a real Parker? Sure it's not the same shape as the Fly but everything else that's important is identical. You guys are talking like their totally different guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 2, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> But isn't this a real Parker? Sure it's not the same shape as the Fly but everything else that's important is identical. You guys are talking like their totally different guitars.



Keep in mind, I'm all for the Pretucci-killer this Dragonfly 7 sounds like it's going to be.

Though the Dragonfly and the Fly_ are_ totally different guitars. 

Different materials, neck joints, overall construction, electronics, etc. In fact, the only thing they really share are the bridge, fret material, and logo on the headstock. They are just as different as a Jackson Soloist is to a Fender Strat.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 2, 2011)

Cancer said:


> If it's under 2K, I'm in. I like the Dragonfly shape, and if this is what needs to happen before KP finally makes a "real" 7 string Parker then so be it.



Ken Parker hasn't had anything to do with Parker guitars for several years. They're wholly owned by US Music, and Ken only makes Ken Parker archtops these days.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 2, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> It's like if Apple decided to make a tablet computer but gave us a giant iPod Touch.
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> ...



The iPad comparison, although you meant it disparagingly, is actually appropriate for this case. When the iPad was introduced, a bunch of very vocal mobile technology geeks dismissed it loudly in public as "just a big iPod Touch". And what happened? Apple sold a shitload of them to people who were not mobile technology geeks, and were therefore able to look at the iPad not for what it *wasn't*, but for what it was. The mobile tech geeks assumed they were the target audience - wrongly. I see the same thing happening here.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I'd rather build my own 7-string first.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 3, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Keep in mind, I'm all for the Pretucci-killer this Dragonfly 7 sounds like it's going to be.
> 
> Though the Dragonfly and the Fly_ are_ totally different guitars.
> 
> Different materials, neck joints, overall construction, electronics, etc. In fact, the only thing they really share are the bridge, fret material, and logo on the headstock. They are just as different as a Jackson Soloist is to a Fender Strat.





wannabguitarist said:


> Maxx/Dragonfly: DF824 | MaxxFly Models
> Fly: Fly Deluxe | Fly Deluxe Models
> 
> Both have carbon reinforced basswood necks with the same neck joint (not bolt on), both have the Parker bridge and piezos, both have carbon-glass fingerboards and stainless steel frets. The only differences are the body/headstock shape, pickup configuration (HH vs HSS), and number of frets (24 vs 22).
> ...



The specs are the same


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 3, 2011)

celticelk said:


> The iPad comparison, although you meant it disparagingly, is actually appropriate for this case. When the iPad was introduced, a bunch of very vocal mobile technology geeks dismissed it loudly in public as "just a big iPod Touch". And what happened? Apple sold a shitload of them to people who were not mobile technology geeks, and were therefore able to look at the iPad not for what it *wasn't*, but for what it was. The mobile tech geeks assumed they were the target audience - wrongly. I see the same thing happening here.



I don't think that's going to happen. If Parker were early to the 7 string game, then maybe. The ipad as innovative when it came out, because there was nothing like it. A 7 string in 2012 is not innovative. Who is the target audience for these, if not 7 string players willing to spend over $1000 for an instrument? The fact is that guitar makers are dipping their toes in and testing the water with ERGs, but it's waaaay to late for that. Just like how the guy that works for Moser convinced him to do a 7 string, and he begrudgingly made a stripped down one to see if the guitar buying public responded. Of course they didn't. Meanwhile, look at the 7 strings that are selling well - they're as good or better than their 6 string counterparts.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Who is the target audience for these, if not 7 string players willing to spend over $1000 for an instrument?



7 string players willing to spend over $3000 (possibly even twice that) for an instrument.

I still love their guitars, but Parker have priced themselves out of reasonable for my tastes anymore. Still, if they just made a 7-string Fly Deluxe/Classic/Mojo/Mojoflame for $4000 or less *AND IT WAS NOT BLACK* I'd have one on order with my next paycheck.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 3, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Parkers really aren't amazingly expensive considering what goes into them



Considering what goes into them besides the.. bridge? I could just get a full custom made to my exact excruciating specs probably pick out my own piece of wood etc etc and still save hundreds / thousands of dollars. 

I don't see the sense in parkers at all, the guitars seem to be freaking awesome but the price tag is just ludicrous. They're not even multiscale!


----------



## sell2792 (Oct 3, 2011)

My understanding is this will have the same specs (as pointed out by several people) as the Fly, so I'm not getting the confusion here.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Considering what goes into them besides the.. bridge? I could just get a full custom made to my exact excruciating specs probably pick out my own piece of wood etc etc and still save hundreds / thousands of dollars.
> 
> I don't see the sense in parkers at all, the guitars seem to be freaking awesome but the price tag is just ludicrous. They're not even multiscale!



Carbon fiber exoskeleton and phenolic fretboards are much more expensive and difficult to find than your standard metal guitar customshop can make. I dont think ANYONE really makes anything like a Parker except for Oni (not including Moses, Emerald Acoustics and CA/Rainsong Acoustics which are major companies also).. my point being, theres almost no one-person customshops making anything similar to Parker for at least under $7k

Not to mention not having to worry about dealing with a Halo Guitars or Chris Woods type "builder" because Parker is a large, repuatable company.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Oct 3, 2011)

Obvious response is obvious, who woulda thunk it!?

I don't feel like de-railing for this, I stick to my guns... for what you get the price is inflated.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Obvious response is obvious, who woulda thunk it!?
> 
> I don't feel like de-railing for this, I stick to my guns... for what you get the price is inflated.



The price isn't "inflated", because it reflects the cost of building, just like pretty much any other guitar. If you don't feel like you benefit enough from the technology and innovation that goes into making a Parker, that's fine, but it doesn't in any way mean that there's something fundamentally wrong with their pricing. Specs on paper are not the sole determinant of a guitar's price tag.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 3, 2011)

Am I missing something? In my opinion, Parkers seem to be pretty reasonably priced for what they are.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Am I missing something? In my opinion, Parkers seem to be pretty reasonably priced for what they are.



They've had some MASSIVE price increases recently. A Fly Deluxe was $2199 brand new not long ago. This is of course not unique to Parker, the Ibanez RG1527 was $599 new not long ago as well. 

I'm frustrated in general with 50-100+% price increases on most guitars in the past 5-10 years. At a time when everyone is struggling, it seems like the opposite way to gain customers.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I'm frustrated in general with 50-100+% price increases on most guitars in the past 5-10 years. At a time when everyone is struggling, it seems like the opposite way to gain customers.



It's not silly when you consider that you're not buying the guitars from the companies making them. Parker, Ibanez, ESP, Fender, Gibson, etc. are not the ones driving prices up, they are a factor of course and do raise prices to compensate for slower unit flow, but it's the distributors and the retailers who are really pushing. 

You'll notice that the profit margins for retailers has skyrocketed more than the relative price increases of the instruments, from a percentage stand point.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it distributors or manufacturers who set MAP?

In any case, I don't really have a solution or anything. I'm just frustrated. Especially since I was too young/poor to buy a bunch of stuff 10 years ago that I kind of want to buy now - except the prices have all doubled!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Is it distributors or manufacturers who set MAP?
> 
> In any case, I don't really have a solution or anything. I'm just frustrated. Especially since I was too young/poor to buy a bunch of stuff 10 years ago that I kind of want to buy now - except the prices have all doubled!



Then do what everyone else does and buy a used one from ten years ago.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 3, 2011)

Funny thing is those are selling for the same price they went for new. Guitars may have been better investments than stocks


----------



## b7string (Oct 3, 2011)

I think the dragonfly is the best looking parker they have come out with. I may be the only one who is particularly thrilled about this, but I don't care if its not a traditional "parker" it looks killer. If it has the parker bridge, and piezo's, and hopefully those cool pickup mounts with no "ears", then I will be oh so excited and will definitely be grabbin one of these. Also I like the dragonfly headstock better too.


----------



## Key_Maker (Oct 4, 2011)

I would prefer the Fly, but i already have two dragonfly import so i don't mind to have a third


----------



## 7stringless (Oct 11, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Ken Parker hasn't had anything to do with Parker guitars for several years. They're wholly owned by US Music, and Ken only makes Ken Parker archtops these days.



US Music Corp doesn't own Parker.........unless Erickson bought the USMC name. A Canadian company now owns it from what the local dealer tells me. 

I'm a member on the Parker forum. I think there's other threads where the Parker staff members asked what features we would like to see including pickup options (Parker themselves mentioned BKP as a possibility). I think the 7 should be a Deluxe. It has the best of all Parker necks IMO. The Mojo, Classic and Maxx are all thicker. I own/ have owned several parkers and I would be willing to cough up $4000+ for a Deluxe 7.........but I don't think I would pay a dime for a 22 fret bolt on Maxx7. BIG mistake!!!


I have a 93 (first year) Deluxe hardtail and if they made the new 7 exactly the same but with 1 extra string It would be legendary.


----------



## yingmin (Oct 11, 2011)

7stringless said:


> US Music Corp doesn't own Parker.........unless Erickson bought the USMC name. A Canadian company now owns it from what the local dealer tells me.


US Music was sold to Jam Industries in Canada, so I guess we're both technically correct (the best kind of correct!). US Music has owned Parker since 2003, though.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 11, 2011)

sweet so they're making something that's a compromise of what you guys want, I say you guys because sure as shit they aren't going to put out a lefty 7-string >_> Good for them though, for getting with the times over 15 years too late.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 11, 2011)

7stringless said:


> US Music Corp doesn't own Parker.........unless Erickson bought the USMC name. A Canadian company now owns it from what the local dealer tells me.
> 
> I'm a member on the Parker forum. I think there's other threads where the Parker staff members asked what features we would like to see including pickup options (Parker themselves mentioned BKP as a possibility). I think the 7 should be a Deluxe. It has the best of all Parker necks IMO. The Mojo, Classic and Maxx are all thicker. I own/ have owned several parkers and I would be willing to cough up $4000+ for a Deluxe 7.........but I don't think I would pay a dime for a 22 fret bolt on Maxx7. BIG mistake!!!
> 
> ...



If you go to the Parker website and visit the "Credit Application" form under the contact page, you will see the following:



Parker Credit Application Form said:


> This Credit Application (this Application) is made to *U.S. Music Corp*., an Illinois corporation, which *owns* the trade names U.S. Music Corp., Washburn,
> *Parker*, Oscar Schmidt, SoundTech, Vinci, Eden Electronics and Randall Amplifiers, for the purpose of inducing U.S. Music Corp to extend credit
> accommodations to the Applicant named below


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2011)

Bit of a bump but I noticed this on thomann. No pics unfortunately.

PARKER MAXX FLY 7 GG - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## bandinaboy (Dec 29, 2011)

"As an *equivalent, lower cost alternative* we can offer you:




*MUSIC MAN JOHN PETRUCCI 7P MD*"

Oh that is funny! great to see no one is gonna get a parker seven when you can get a petrucci seven for lower cost. ...


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 29, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bit of a bump but I noticed this on thomann. No pics unfortunately.
> 
> PARKER MAXX FLY 7 GG - Thomann UK Cyberstore




Damn. That translates to about 6k in US dollars.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 29, 2011)

i think i evacuated my bowels at seeing the price in euros


----------



## Barney (Dec 30, 2011)

I really hope that they'll offer an "import" version of this around 800-1000 USD.


----------



## Spondus (Dec 30, 2011)

22 frets is a bit of a deal breaker for me unfortunately. Crap.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 30, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> Damn. That translates to about 6k in US dollars.



Welcome to Europe, motherfucker


----------



## cyril v (Dec 30, 2011)

Spondus said:


> 22 frets is a bit of a deal breaker for me unfortunately. Crap.



BillyT over @ the Parker forum says it will be 24 frets.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 30, 2011)

anything over $2000, maybe even over $2500 is far too much for this guitar, just gunna have to wait and see what the american prices will be


----------



## Valennic (Dec 30, 2011)

That price is fucking ridiculous for something like that. I adore that shape, I love Parkers, but c'mon. Unless it's less than 3k, by a good bit, I doubt many people will be picking them up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

The US pricing will probably be closer to $3k, maybe a bit more or less. Just going off of what other guitars go for on Thomann compared to here in the US. 

That's not much more than JP7 BFRs, Suhr 7s, and Anderson 7s. People don't seem to have too much of a problem buying those. 

It might be a lot to some of the folks on here, but in the grand scheme of things that's nothing to the guys who regularly buy PRS, Fender Custom, Gibson Custom, Suhr, Tom Anderson, Vigier, etc. guitars. 

I'm sure some will sell, not as many as Agile Septors, but that's not the market they're going for.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The US pricing will probably be closer to $3k, maybe a bit more or less. Just going off of what other guitars go for on Thomann compared to here in the US.
> 
> That's not much more than JP7 BFRs, Suhr 7s, and Anderson 7s. People don't seem to have too much of a problem buying those.
> 
> ...



Shhh Max you're applying common sense, you know that's not allowed around here


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 30, 2011)

At 3k I would be game for one. Parkers are without a doubt my favorite playing guitars of all time. My friends father has a parker fly supreme, and it is literally the best guitar I have EVER played.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 30, 2011)

That is less than I expected. Still a crazy amount of dosh but if they bring out a Fly Mojo and its around that, sold.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 30, 2011)

This is so unfair, I expected these to cost 55 cents and a stick of gum and only come with my face airbrushed on them.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 30, 2011)

Just when I was thinking about finally ordering a Vigier 7, it seems like the Parker 7 might become a reality. Guess I'll just keep waiting to order anything


----------



## Justin Bailey (Dec 30, 2011)

Has there been any official word on why they didn't use the traditional Fly style?


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 30, 2011)

Fuck, i'm having a hard time here, already know what's the first booth that i'll check in the next NAMM (I'm dealer so i will be all days )


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2011)

If the specs on THomann are to be believed, it will be available in 'dusty black highgloss', 'galaxy grey highgloss' and 'metallic red highgloss'.


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 12, 2012)

PARKER MAXX FLY 7 GG - Thomann UK Cyberstore

they've got a pic in thomann. looks real nice.

now, if only i had the money...


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 12, 2012)

Edit: Apparently I can't link those pics. Damn.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 12, 2012)

thats frickin gorgeous!


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 12, 2012)

Sweet, they at least used the Parker trem.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 12, 2012)

Spondus said:


> 22 frets is a bit of a deal breaker for me unfortunately. Crap.





cyril v said:


> BillyT over @ the Parker forum says it will be 24 frets.



It _is_ 24 frets, I just counted them 
Thomann are pretty dire at putting the wrong info down, it happens on about 25% of the shit I see on there, I'm constantly having to email them to verify.

EDIT: Just realised you guys had that conversation before they'd put the picture up ^


----------



## Captain Axx (Jan 12, 2012)

There ya go!


----------



## Tymon (Jan 12, 2012)

Ouch, nice! One of the main reasons I play 6 strings exclusively is because there aren't many 7 strings around I like. This changes everything, must get me one of those!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn it.

Can a man survive without a pair of kidneys? Perhaps some sort of filter system involving a tube, gauze and a jar?

We shall see  

SICK guitar. I may.......possibly.........ok....I do like it more than the Vigier.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel your pain man. If you help me sell my son we can go halves, I'll have it mon-thurs.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
I don't need a 7 string
.....


----------



## petereanima (Jan 12, 2012)

Will it help if I yell "I DO NOT WANT THIS GUITAR!!" into the mirror every morning for 5 minutes?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn, it has the Parker trem too!!!  I had pretty much counted this one out but I dunno now... depending on the price tag I may end up with one of these!  Looks like around $5K USD according to them, but I'm curious what it will cost in the states.... if it's near that, I'm out, but if it's reasonable that's a damn killer guitar!


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 12, 2012)

That is gorgeous. 

Now.... 3k EUR eh?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mwoit said:


> That is gorgeous.
> 
> Now.... 3k EUR eh?



3869 EUR, closer to 4K than 3K...


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy craaaaaaaaaaaap!!

That's sexy, goregeous and brutal!

I... must... resist.... sell... all...

EDIT: If they make it in this color, i will be so screw (as my wallet)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 12, 2012)

Mattayus said:


> I feel your pain man. If you help me sell my son we can go halves, I'll have it mon-thurs.





Hey dude! It's a great-looking guitar and as of course it will play like butter it's as attractive to me now as a large steak to a starvin' Marvin. 

All mahogany too.....it's as if they knew exactly how to tempt me


----------



## Valennic (Jan 12, 2012)

That thing is just too damn awesome looking.

That price is just too damn high


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 12, 2012)

not this again.. I'm in the middle of colectiong money for 6-string version and they make 7.. I'm screwed


----------



## -42- (Jan 12, 2012)

On the bright side this is such an awesome time to be an ERG player. On the flip side, I'm a college student, and absolutely cannot afford one.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 12, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Damn, it has the Parker trem too!!!  I had pretty much counted this one out but I dunno now... depending on the price tag I may end up with one of these!  Looks like around $5K USD according to them, but I'm curious what it will cost in the states.... if it's near that, I'm out, but if it's reasonable that's a damn killer guitar!



Meh, just sell one of your three hundred and seventy six Thorns.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 12, 2012)

GAS! -.-
This thing looks amazing!


----------



## QuambaFu (Jan 12, 2012)

This guitar looks awesome. Now I have to find out the going rate for two healthy white male boys on the black market to afford it.

If it plays anything like the 6's and it's priced like a Petrucci then EBMM has competition.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2012)

So is the Maxx Fly just a fly classic with a different shape?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish I could afford it, that thing is awesome! Price seems fair, though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

For that price I'd just buy an Oni.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> So is the Maxx Fly just a fly classic with a different shape?



Yes, carbon fiber, stainless steel, THE trem, the lightweight mahogany... crap, it sounds so good 

I know that someone will hate me but if this came with EMG would me my dream guitar.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> For that price I'd just buy an Oni.



Last I heard he was not doing carbon stuff anymore nor does he have a trem like that, otherwise I agree.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Last I heard he was not doing carbon stuff anymore nor does he have a trem like that, otherwise I agree.



Good point, I completely forgot about that...

Lately though it seems as these companies are getting pretty greedy, the idea behind a large company putting out hundreds/thousands/hundreds of thousands of guitars is that you can reduce the price per guitar....but if they can gauge people then all the more power to them.


----------



## littledoc (Jan 12, 2012)

Captain Axx said:


> There ya go!



Meh. The upper fret access looks like crap. Any guitar where I have to reach over the body to access the frets gets an automatic fail in my book. To paraphrase Rusty Cooley, a great guitar is one that stays out of your way.


----------



## espman (Jan 12, 2012)

^The fret access dosn't look dissimilar to that on my Fly Mojo, which is pretty damn good


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 12, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Meh. The upper fret access looks like crap. Any guitar where I have to reach over the body to access the frets gets an automatic fail in my book. To paraphrase Rusty Cooley, a great guitar is one that stays out of your way.



I'd love to see a guitar that fits that criteria.


----------



## espman (Jan 12, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'd love to see a guitar that fits that criteria.


 Air guitar FTW


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 12, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> So is the Maxx Fly just a fly classic with a different shape?



Almost, except the neck is mahogany instead of basswood.


----------



## Mwoit (Jan 12, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> 3869 EUR, closer to 4K than 3K...



Time to shed more tears.


----------



## ChrisLetchford (Jan 12, 2012)

was really hoping for a original fly model. bummer.


----------



## littledoc (Jan 12, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> I'd love to see a guitar that fits that criteria.



Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGD2127Z


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 13, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## loktide (Jan 13, 2012)

fuck. GAS.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jan 13, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Meh. The upper fret access looks like crap. Any guitar where I have to reach over the body to access the frets gets an automatic fail in my book. To paraphrase Rusty Cooley, a great guitar is one that stays out of your way.



Dude please  New pics on Thomann invalidate your point:


http://www.thomann.de/gb/media_bdbviewer_AR_275480.html?image=2

I've got a guitar with better access than a Cooley and I'd be all over the Parker in a second......with sauce....it's a total non-issue.


----------



## Edika (Jan 13, 2012)

They actually seem to incorporate most of the things people wanted, 24 frets, piezzo, SS frets, carbon fiber fretboard, the parker trem and it is not bolt on. The dragonfly shape seems a lot more attractive as a 7 string and the headstock looks very nice also. Judging by the price it is around 1 to 1.5 K euros more expensive than the fly models which you should be expecting in the US but in dollars and not euros. I am more than sure that it would be around 3.5 K dollars for you guys. Judging by most guitar companies that sell high end 7 strings it is not that much more expensive than you are used to.

Had I had the money I would buy it since it is one of the few solid color guitars that have caught my attention.


----------



## Pablo (Jan 13, 2012)

Tymon said:


> Ouch, nice! One of the main reasons I play 6 strings exclusively is because there aren't many 7 strings around I like. This changes everything, must get me one of those!


You really ought to have a chat with your friends at Steinberger instead - after you convince them to do a GM reissue, a 7-string GM ought to be the next logical step 

Cheers

Eske


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 13, 2012)

I have looked at it for a while now, and I found a reason why I shouldn't buy it. I don't like that new shape of headstock. But on the other hand, the thicker one would look too slim.. i dunno what to think.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 13, 2012)

Holy shit that is cool. I need another guitar like a hole in my head though. My wife may actually put a hole in my head if I bought this. But real kudos to Parker for actually building this with these specs.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 13, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Meh. The upper fret access looks like crap. Any guitar where I have to reach over the body to access the frets gets an automatic fail in my book. To paraphrase Rusty Cooley, a great guitar is one that stays out of your way.





Take a look at the fret access on an ESP Ninja - seems impossible to play the upper frets, right? Not so - I had one and every fret was accessible without discomfort.

That said, this Parker is amazing. I thought we'd be getting a cheap 7 string without the carbon fiber, but I'm very pleased. The neck is all covered in the carbon, or is it just the fretboard?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 13, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | RGD2127Z



Then what do you call this bit?






Looks like wood to me.


----------



## trianglebutt (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, that looks really great. Really digging the finish and the headstock, very classy.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2012)

littledoc said:


> Meh. The upper fret access looks like crap. Any guitar where I have to reach over the body to access the frets gets an automatic fail in my book. To paraphrase Rusty Cooley, a great guitar is one that stays out of your way.



Really? I think when you go in that far it is like natural that your hand kind of does that little curve anyway where there was a piece of body blocking it or not (either that or I fret really fucking weird lol). I guess that also means that 95% of guitars are fails in your book.


----------



## Newbie Brad (Jan 17, 2012)

Only the ones with frets. I was always pretty sure Parker won't make a custom guitar that hasn't had frets installed. Anyone heard of any Parker custom shop fretless guitars?


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 18, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Take a look at the fret access on an ESP Ninja - seems impossible to play the upper frets, right? Not so - I had one and every fret was accessible without discomfort.
> 
> That said, this Parker is amazing. I thought we'd be getting a cheap 7 string without the carbon fiber, but I'm very pleased. The neck is all covered in the carbon, or is it just the fretboard?



The whole back of the guitar is covered in carbon fiber. The headstock as well. 

This looks amazing! I wonder if my store still has them on order.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2012)

OrsusMetal said:


> The whole back of the guitar is covered in carbon fiber. The headstock as well.
> 
> This looks amazing! I wonder if my store still has them on order.



So this is basically a new dream guitar for me... fuck.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Lately though it seems as these companies are getting pretty greedy, the idea behind a large company putting out hundreds/thousands/hundreds of thousands of guitars is that you can reduce the price per guitar....but if they can gauge people then all the more power to them.



How much do you think it costs to make a guitar in the developed world these days? 

Ask a builder to make this exact guitar and I can guarantee you it'll be more than the ~$3.5k this is going to cost, and it's going to take a good while to deliver. This isn't your run of the mill super strat. 

The bridges need to be custom machined. You can't just buy epoxy fretboards from LMII. Introducing carbon fiber wrapping is something that only a very small cross section of luthiers can do. 

Now, after making the guitar, you have to sell it to a distributor and dealer, both of whom slap some mark-up on the price.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How much do you think it costs to make a guitar in the developed world these days?
> 
> Ask a builder to make this exact guitar and I can guarantee you it'll be more than *the ~$3.5k this is going to cost*, and it's going to take a good while to deliver. This isn't your run of the mill super strat.
> 
> ...



Isn't this supposed to cost well above that mark?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Isn't this supposed to cost well above that mark?



It's listed at ~3200 GBP on Thomann. Though, based on the pricing of guitars in the EU compared to the United States, it'll likely street for closer to $3500 over here in the States. Give or take a few hundred dollars of course. 

In comparison an Ibanez JEM7V goes for ~2000 GBP on Thomann, while in the US they can be had quite easily for $2600 USD. A more similar comparison would be the Parker Adrian Belew which is ~5500 GBP on Thomann, and in the US you can get them for $6500 USD. 

The thing is, no one knows for sure what these are going to cost in North America. I can promise though, it's not going to be for the $5k people are complaining about.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 18, 2012)

I do hope that you're right about that.


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 18, 2012)

Parker really outdid themselves! Completely bashed my expectations.
Now to wait to see if i'll be set to own one when they hit the market... most likely not.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 18, 2012)

This gives me serious GAS! It's pretty hard to accept that I won't have the mouney for another 3-4 years.


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 18, 2012)

OMG! I want this thing so badly. A part of me wants to buy a cheaper 7, like a JP7 or something, but I could keep saving and eventually afford this.

So beautiful.


----------



## themike (Jan 18, 2012)

Tymon just posted a link containing this photo in another thread, but I saw this and thought you'd enjoy it in here. Supa dupa hi-res 






Hi Res: http://www.usmusiccorp.com/files/parker/images/USM-DFMV7GG.jpg






Hi Res: http://www.usmusiccorp.com/files/parker/images/USM-DFMV7GG_BS1.jpg






Hi Res: http://www.usmusiccorp.com/files/parker/images/USM-DFMV7GG_BS2.jpg






Hi Res: http://www.usmusiccorp.com/files/parker/images/USM-DFMV7GG_Headstock.jpg


And a bonus shot in black






Hi Res: http://www.usmusiccorp.com/files/parker/images/USM-DFMV7PB.jpg


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 18, 2012)

More:

PARKER MAXX FLY 7 GG Groansicht 1

This should work. Nice axe, I'm digging it!!!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks hawt, I don't understand people hating on the dragonfly, reminds me of Nolly's vik, although I prefer this...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 18, 2012)

b1gm3 said:


> Looks hawt, I don't understand people hating on the dragonfly, reminds me of Nolly's vik, although I prefer this...


 
Yeah, this body shape has really grown on me.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, this body shape has really grown on me.



Same thing. Originally I thought it was a little too...normal for Parker, but every time I look at it it looks better.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmmm. I've really started to warm up to Parker especially since I loved the Fly Mojo that my good friend from high school has. But, damn if that price doesn't discourage me, I may just end up buying a BFR JP7 if we're talking that much. I can only hope the price might be a little lower.


----------



## -42- (Jan 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, this body shape has really grown on me.



When you sit down and play it you realize how good the shape really is.


----------



## loktide (Jan 18, 2012)

anybody noticed the shopped piezo knob on the grey hires pic?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 18, 2012)

Man, this thing vs the Vigier is a tough choice. I was originally thinking JP7 vs Vigier because of the piezo option but the Parker has supplanted the EBMM on my list. If only Parker were doing an interesting color option


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2012)

loktide said:


> anybody noticed the shopped piezo knob on the grey hires pic?



Are you talking about the concentric one?

Looks legit, I counted the pixels and everything.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 18, 2012)

This is weird, but I prefer the black one. It just looks evil as fuck, like a killer whale in guitar form.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 18, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is weird, but I prefer the black one. It just looks evil as fuck, like a killer whale in guitar form.









Not seeing it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck these things are glorius. I need to go away for the better part of a month more often.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish they'd release it in some really obnoxious colors... Oh, and it not cost a fortune. At this rate I'll have to settle on a Fly sixer.


----------



## pylyo (Jan 19, 2012)

I dunno.
I am trying really hard to dig the headstock and general dragonfly looks but it just stays repulsive to me no matter what. The body looks so-so but the headstock . And I am a huge Parker fanboy...


----------



## loktide (Jan 19, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Are you talking about the concentric one?
> 
> Looks legit, I counted the pixels and everything.








yep, the concentric one


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2012)

loktide said:


> yep, the concentric one



Why does it have 3 3-way toggles?  Pickup selector and Mag/Mix/Piezo, what's the third one for?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 19, 2012)

3rd toggle is for: 

1: 1st toggle
2: 2nd Toggle
3: No toggle.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> 3rd toggle is for:
> 
> 1: 1st toggle
> 2: 2nd Toggle
> 3: No toggle.



Yeah that's what I'm saying, it looks like both the concentric pot and third toggle were photoshopped in.  In fact it definitely is, look at the other pictures shown, no third toggle.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 19, 2012)

Wow... wonder when these will start shipping. I think this will be my next guitar. Only thing I'm not crazy about is this kinda goofy headstock instead of the regular Parker one. I really like that body shape though.

they aren't quite this 




but still, presses enough buttons for me


----------



## Jason_Krodha (Jan 19, 2012)

Do want


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 19, 2012)

oh shit this is awsome.. someday i will buy one


----------



## TimSE (Jan 19, 2012)

Shit me. Im still not convinced by the Dragonfly shape but FFFUUUUUU that is good!


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2012)

I gotta admit, I never though Parker would get it right. I figured they would introduce some hideous abomination with all the wrong specs and scratch their heads when no one bought it.

"What do you mean, 7 string guitarists don't like Balsa wood and fauxbalone penis inlays? Our focus group told us it would be a hit!"

This, however, looks to be a keeper. Still not sold on the giant headstock, but this gets enough right that, if I could afford a Parker at all, I would be getting one of these.


----------



## Barney (Jan 19, 2012)

My B-day is not too far... a few months... I want the grey one. THX in advance!


----------



## cyril v (Jan 19, 2012)

sakeido said:


> Wow... wonder when these will start shipping. I think this will be my next guitar. Only thing I'm not crazy about is this kinda goofy headstock instead of the regular Parker one. I really like that body shape though.
> 
> they aren't quite this
> 
> ...



I was starting to warm up to this guitar, then you go and post that... the sensation is completely gone now.


----------



## ExousRulez (Jan 19, 2012)

So how much is this thing gonna cost? I was hoping for cheapish model like the PDF maxx flys.


----------



## Floppystrings (Jan 19, 2012)

They look very very cool.

But they would probably cost as much as my entire recording studio, drum kit, and guitar rig.

Probably $2500+ right?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 19, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Probably $2500+ right?



More than probably, the "real" (non-bolt on) Parkers start at $3,300. 

Parker Solidbody Guitars | Sweetwater.com

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/soli...ars&gP=1&pS=20&v=g&sB=pHL&lP=c&catId=site1AAG


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 19, 2012)

It's up on the Parker site now:

DFMV7 | MaxxFly Models

DFMV7
Body

Wood:
Mahogany

Construction:
Solid one piece

Finish:
Polyurethane

Bridge:
Parker custom cast aluminum 7-string vibrato bridge, 7 Stainless steel saddles

Vibrato System:
Custom flat spring with balance adjustment, 3-mode step stop: fixed, bend down only, or floating

Neck

Wood:
Mahogany

Neck Design:
Solid one piece with carbon-glass-epoxy reinforcement

Neck-Body Joint:
Reinforced carved multiple finger joint

Scale:
25.5",

Number of Frets:
24 Frets

Fret Material:
Hardened stainless steel

Fret Size:
.053" high, .106" wide

Fret Board:
Carbon-Glass-Epoxy .020" composite

Fretboard Shape:
14" radius

Neck Shape:
Width: wide, Thickness: reg.

Finish:
Polyurethane

Nut:
GraphTech

Nut Width:
48mm / 1 7/8"

Fretboard Width:
49mm at first fret, 60mm at twelfth fret

String Spacing:
Bridge: 2 9/16"/65mm Nut: 1 5/8"/41.275mm

Truss Rod:
Dual function truss rod

Tuners:
Sperzel® Trim-Lok locking

Electronics

Mag. Pickups:
Seymour Duncan

Mag. Config:
Number: 2, Seymour Duncan® 7-string SH6N neck and 7-string TB6 bridge pickups

Mag. PU Select:
3 way

Piezo System:
7-element Custom Graphtech® Ghost piezos

PreAmp/Mixer:
Graphtech Ghost Preamp

Other Controls:
Vol./Mag, push/pull coiltap tone, piezo volume, mag pickup selector switch, Mag/piezo blend switch

Output:
Split stereo or summed mono; "Smart Switching" jack

Miscellaneous

Weight:
6.5 pounds

Strings:
D'Addario EXL 120, .009" - .042"

Other Features:
N/A

Case/Bag:
Parker custom hardshell


----------



## DraggAmps (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait so it's a MaxxFly model? Meaning a little over $2,000, but without neck-thru?

Edit: NVM. This: "Neck-Body Joint: Reinforced carved multiple finger joint" = neck-thru, right? (Parker's version of a neck-thru)


----------



## mountainjam (Jan 20, 2012)

I absolutely fucking love everything about this guitar, except the 14" radius fretboard...


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 20, 2012)

Reminds me of Jake Bowen's finish on his RG7.


----------



## sojorel (Jan 20, 2012)

Interesting, has the Duncan Distortion set


----------



## nangillala (Jan 20, 2012)

HighGain510 said:


> Why does it have 3 3-way toggles?  Pickup selector and Mag/Mix/Piezo, what's the third one for?


The third toggle and the concentric knob are there for midi-capability. Still no word if they will really build a midi sevenstring (which isn't possible without workarounds atm to my knowledge) or if it was just a photoshop error. I think we will have to wait until real-life pics from NAMM pop up.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry Parker. I'm not paying $1200 extra street for a DragonFly with shitty color choices. You've priced yourselves out of my sale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

Based on the MSRP of current 6-string models it's looking like this is going to street for close to $4k. A bit more than I originally estimated, but still about $1k less than a lot were expecting. 

Well guys, there's a 7-string, USA, no-holds barred Parker. We got what we all wanted. 

It's pricey, yes, but only about $600 more than it's 6-string counterparts. Even less of you're looking at some of the ritzier models. That's a less than 20% premium for the extra string, and likely the more limited of a release. I don't see how that could really stop someone who was looking at a USA Parker in the first place.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

It's going to be $4500 if they use the trend of their other models. A regular Fly is $3300. 

I'd buy it today for $3500, $4500 is not going to happen. 

I'm basically saying that the MSRP is $1000 too high.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> It's going to be $4500 if they use the trend of their other models. A regular Fly is $3300.
> 
> I'd buy it today for $3500, $4500 is not going to happen.
> 
> I'm basically saying that the MSRP is $1000 too high.



The only other Parker I can find with the exact same MSRP is the Fly Mojo MIDI, which can be found for $4k new at authorized dealers, and $4.2k if you want to only go through MF/GC. 

If you want a Parker 7-string you're going to have to a pay a premium. The closest model to the Maxx Fly 7 is the Dragonfly DF824 which sells for $3400 at the greater majority of retailers. I can't see how anyone would think a 7-string version would be priced that similar. 

I can see not wanting to pay $4.5k, but lets be real for a minute. If you want a Parker and want a 7-string, paying a mere $600 more on an already $3k+ instrument shouldn't be too bad. If you just want a nice 7-string, there are plenty other options, just don't expect them to be anything even remotely similar to a Parker.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 22, 2012)

The MIDI one has a $400 lower MSRP.

Bottom line is I was/am willing to pay $4k for a real Fly 7 with regular Fly colors, that's a 21% upcharge. The DragonFly in boring $99 Washburn WG587 colors is a pair of compromises that reduce the amount I'm willing to pay down to $3500.

It's just a bad move all around, nobody ever asked for a DragonFly 7 - especially one that costs $1200 more than a regular Fly.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 22, 2012)

Their target audience are die hard Parker fans that want a seven string, or ultra high end seven stringers that want a Parker. Either way, those two demographics tend to be populated by people who have money and are willing to pay it for a fantastic guitar. If $4-4.5k is too much for you aren't part of the target demo.


----------



## Toxin (Mar 4, 2012)

omg omg 




Parker Maxx Fly 7 GG 7
*about 6480$ in Japan* 


UPD: ooops, sorry for necrobump. didn't knew this was posted before


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 4, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> Their target audience are die hard Parker fans that want a seven string, or ultra high end seven stringers that want a Parker. Either way, those two demographics tend to be populated by people who have money and are willing to pay it for a fantastic guitar. If $4-4.5k is too much for you aren't part of the target demo.




The man has you Troy, I would and may drop on one of these, and it the price won't be the deciding factor, not in the least. It depends if I want another 7 in the near future is all. I know the common trend around here is 'you should retool a bit and make 7 strings but you have to make them cheaper than the 6s (or at least on par)', but that is a ridiculous assertion to make. R&D alone required leads to a premium, even more so on more niche instruments.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 4, 2012)

ss.org logic:

Community Asks for top quality USA guitars with no exceptions to quality/hardware/woods/etc >>>

X guitar company releases exactly what they asked for with an appropriate price for said product...

Community bitches about how expensive it is and won't buy it



I hate this site sometimes.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 4, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, this body shape has really grown on me.



Dragonfly is honestly my favorite shape. Mainly bc of the headstock, though. I prefer it to the typical parker headstock.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> ss.org logic:
> 
> Community Asks for top quality USA guitars with *no exceptions to quality/hardware/woods/etc *>>>
> 
> ...



I agree with you about the price complaints. However, in all fairness, this Dragonfly has the wrong neck wood and body shape to be a "true" Fly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> I agree with you about the price complaints. However, in all fairness, this Dragonfly has the wrong neck wood and body shape to be a "true" Fly.



I don't see anyone stopping with the complaints even if those two conditions are met.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 4, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> ss.org logic:
> 
> Community Asks for top quality USA guitars with no exceptions to quality/hardware/woods/etc >>>
> 
> ...


 
Show me one post anywhere on the entire internet where anyone asked for a DRAGONfly 7 with no color options...

I hate idiots who can't read sometimes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 4, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Show me one post anywhere on the entire internet where anyone asked for a DRAGONfly 7 with no color options...
> 
> I hate idiots who can't read sometimes.



There are three color options, including a non-black/gray/white option being "Red High Gloss". 

I hate hyperbole coming out of peoples mouths prior to insults.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Mar 4, 2012)

White would have been nice, and you know what I meant. People asked for a Fly 7. No changes, just add the extra string. Fly's come in blue, purple, yellow, orange, trans finishes, natural, etc. This is not exactly what people wanted. Anyone claiming otherwise is full of shit.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 4, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't see anyone stopping with the complaints even if those two conditions are met.



I totally agree. I was just addressing the bold section from the quote box.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 4, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> White would have been nice, and you know what I meant. People asked for a Fly 7. No changes, just add the extra string. Fly's come in blue, purple, yellow, orange, trans finishes, natural, etc. This is not exactly what people wanted. Anyone claiming otherwise is full of shit.



While I feel where you're coming from, these are brand new. It's been said many times on here that with brand new products there are risks involved and perhaps they didn't want to go all out just yet.

Perhaps the 7s won't sell as well. If SS.org is your world it would seem they'd sell like hotcakes, but again, this site is called SEVENSTRING.org. We're not exactly representatives for the overall guitar playing population...


----------



## IronGoliath (Mar 4, 2012)

Best thread ever. I saw the dusty black parker 7 string and died inside because I know I would have to sell my soul to buy one let alone play one or try one.


----------



## ods (Mar 5, 2012)

just found out cmc guitars is right around the corner from my house so ill get top play these and one of the chris broderick sig jacksons when they come in


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 5, 2012)

So... We've finally gotten over the Meshuggah sig and now we're back on this one?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> So... We've finally gotten over the Meshuggah sig and now we're back on this one?



Oh you just wait.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't ya dare ruin it for me Max


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Don't ya dare ruin it for me Max



I can't control how people on the internet react when they can't afford something.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 5, 2012)

I never begged for one of these since I knew I'd never afford one so you know what? I'm just going to sit back and enjoy the future NGD threads of this and say to myself "in ten years, I will be able to afford one of these used".


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 5, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I can't control how people on the internet react when they can't afford something.


 
Who said anything about not being able to afford it? That has nothing to do with whether the price is worth it to me. If this was exactly what I wanted, I would buy 2. It's not (and it's not what ANYONE asked for as far as I know, show me one thread with people asking for a dragonfly 7...) so I'm not willing to pay exhorbitant custom prices for it. How is that unreasonable? Parker compromised in their offering, which compromises how much I'm willing to pay for it. How is that so difficult to understand?

Parker is not unique in this insanity, look at Jackson. People ask for years for an SL2H-7 and what do they get? A funky shaped Broderick with a 12" straight radius that costs $1300 more than an SL2H and only comes in 3 colors 

I want these companies to succeed, but not enough to pay top dollar for something that is kind of similar to what I want in the hopes that they might make what I actually want in a few years...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 5, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Who said anything about not being able to afford it? That has nothing to do with whether the price is worth it to me. If this was exactly what I wanted, I would buy 2. It's not (and it's not what ANYONE asked for as far as I know, show me one thread with people asking for a dragonfly 7...) so I'm not willing to pay exhorbitant custom prices for it. How is that unreasonable? Parker compromised in their offering, which compromises how much I'm willing to pay for it. How is that so difficult to understand?
> 
> Parker is not unique in this insanity, look at Jackson. People ask for years for an SL2H-7 and what do they get? A funky shaped Broderick with a 12" straight radius that costs $1300 more than an SL2H and only comes in 3 colors
> 
> I want these companies to succeed, but not enough to pay top dollar for something that is kind of similar to what I want in the hopes that they might make what I actually want in a few years...



I was talking about the M8M thread, but okay crazy.


----------



## troyguitar (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha, didn't read that one but I'll take it.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 1, 2012)

Bumping this old thread. Apologies if it's buried in 9 pages of people arguing over the specs:

Is there a release date for these? My curiosity is starting to get the better of me...


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 1, 2012)

Parker 7 String Maxx Fly Series - 22 Frets Electric Guitar Galaxy Gray - DFMV7GG - Beyond Eleven

Supposedly they have them in stock now.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 1, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Parker 7 String Maxx Fly Series - 22 Frets Electric Guitar Galaxy Gray - DFMV7GG - Beyond Eleven
> 
> Supposedly they have them in stock now.



One would think they'd do a better job of counting the number of frets if they really have them.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 2, 2012)

Xaios said:


> One would think they'd do a better job of counting the number of frets if they really have them.



Yeah, I contacted them last week because the website claims that they can beat the MAP price that's listed. No word back from them. Not promising. Hopefully these will actually exist, but they are a bit pricey and I'm not sure how I feel about being locked into Duncan Distortions (though I assume Duncan's custom shop, for a price, can rewind those pickups to be a different model).


----------



## nangillala (May 14, 2012)

So any first hand experience on those yet?


----------



## TankJon666 (May 14, 2012)

$5999!?!? No thanks.


----------



## cardinal (May 14, 2012)

I tracked down a Mojo which think has the same basic construction as these. It was a nice guitar, but I wasn't crazy about it. Whether it's worth the price depends on what you think of the features (piezos, nonlocking trem with an adjustable stop, stainless frets, composite board, etc.). Most of those features are lost on me, and the feel of it wasn't for me, but I can see how to the right person, this could be their Holy Grail and would be worth it.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm sorry about necro-bumping this, but has anyone gotten one of these here? Hell has anyone even heard of someone getting one?


----------



## jwade (Sep 16, 2012)

I inquired at a local shop and they said they could get one by March if I put down a 50% deposit. 

Estimated cost here in Canada is $5,999.99

Fuck that.


----------



## fps (Sep 16, 2012)

This is all pretty laughable, that kind of pricing is obscene, clearly a company that has a ridiculous mark-up to make the client feel extra special for buying and owning one. 

Not a comment on the quality, I've never played one (I heard one recently and my impression was *yep, that sure sounds like a guitar*), but by that price point there's no chance the thing you're buying and the cost of developing it and putting it together are linked in a meaningful way. Madness.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 16, 2012)

fps said:


> *by that price point there's no chance the thing you're buying and the cost of developing it and putting it together are linked in a meaningful way. Madness*.



While there's definitely a good amount profit margin cooked into that price I doubt it's actually any higher than the profit margins of any of Parker's identical 6-strings. Retooling and designing stuff isn't cheap and they're probably not planning on making a lot of these so the price obviously has to be higher to at least recoup design costs.


----------



## fps (Sep 16, 2012)

wannabguitarist said:


> While there's definitely a good amount profit margin cooked into that price I doubt it's actually any higher than the profit margins of any of Parker's identical 6-strings. Retooling and designing stuff isn't cheap and they're probably not planning on making a lot of these so the price obviously has to be higher to at least recoup design costs.



Design costs are certainly an interesting one, I agree research and development is an enormous expense which I may not have fully factored in, so fair point. On the flip side of things though, if they don't make many of them it will be to retain an exclusivity that justifies the enormous price point, and that would be of Parker's own willing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 29, 2012)

Update from Parker's facebook page:



> A 7 string bridge was correct. 7 string DFMV7 7 string guitars will be coming off the line in the next 60 days. If you ever wanted a Parker 7 string guitar, now's the time to order. Call your dealer now to reserve one.


----------



## nangillala (Oct 30, 2012)

Please explain me two things:
1. Why do I only get some of the Parker posts shown in Facebook (if I don't go to their page directly)? How do I change that?
2. There have been sevenstrings already, right? So what's so special about them having a picture of a bridge again?

I just hope this means the production has increased (or is running again?) and I will finally be able to lay my hands on one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 30, 2012)

1) Go to the Parker page, click on the "like" or "liked" button, and 
2) The "bridge" they're talking about was a teaser photo of the Parker DF7's trem they posted a few days ago

Timeline Photos | Facebook

And they never shipped them out. This is going to be the first ever shipment of DFM7s.

Also, go to the Parker facebook page, click on "Like" or "Liked", and choose "Show in news feed"


----------



## Toxin (Oct 30, 2012)

too bad there was only 2(?) prototypes with midi capabilites
i would like one with midi too =(


----------



## nangillala (Oct 31, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 1) Go to the Parker page, click on the "like" or "liked" button, and
> 2) The "bridge" they're talking about was a teaser photo of the Parker DF7's trem they posted a few days ago
> 
> Timeline Photos | Facebook
> ...


Thanks. Maybe I had problems with the "news feed". 
I don't really get why everyone on FB is so excited right now. They showed the bridge a long time ago and had guitars ready for NAMM, etc...!?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 31, 2012)

They probably didn't see them at NAMM or saw any videos.

Plus, they're finally (kind of) announcing release dates.


----------

